# When You Want More Animals And Just Can't Do It



## seniorcats (Aug 27, 2007)

When you want more animals and just can't do it - no more space, too much to afford, lack of time, etc., there is an alternativeway to have more animal friendsand help one in need.

Many shelters have some type of sponsorship program so you can choose a 'lifer', a permanent unadoptable resident or special needs friend, to support. I can't have any more cats so I sponsor some at my local shelter so I feel like I have a bunch more I am helping. Sponsorship fees seem to run between $5.00 a month to $25.00 a month

Many rabbit shelters and groups have sponsorship programs similar toBuckeye House Rabbit Society's sponsorship program http://www.ohare.org/need/sanctuary/sanctuary.htm#overview Buckeye has sponsors for their special needs sanctuary bunnies who are not considered adoptable.

Some other examples are Columbus Cat Welfare Guardian Angels program http://www.catwelfareohio.com/guardianangels.htm

Stay-A-While Cat Shelters sponsorship program http://www.stayawhilecatshelter.org/cat_sponsors.html

Most shelters encouage visits to the sponsored animal. They usually provide sponsors with a biography, pictures and updates throughout the year. I think it allows sponsors to feel a special connection with their bunny, cat, dog, etc.

If you want more animal friends but can't bring any home, check your local rescue and see if they have a sponsorship program. It will help in so many ways.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 28, 2007)

Ya know...I'm going to look into that. Excellent idea!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 28, 2007)

That sounds like such a wonderful idea...I wonder if the shelter here does that? I do know they foster animals out, never heard of them having sponserships though...I'll have to look them up and see.

Several years ago I did offer my services as a volunteer dogwalker at the Humane Society, as my dog had died and I just didn't have the heart to get another one...yet at the same time I missed having a dog in my life. So I took up dogwalking, and did so for 18 months. 

And not surprisingly, came home with one of them one day. Well, she insisted...


----------



## Haley (Aug 28, 2007)

Great point, Ann!

Im going to move this to the rescue section so more people will see it. I do this sometimes if I see a bunny on petfinder who catches my eye for some reason. Even a small donation helps.


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for moving to the right place. Perhaps some members can talk to their shelters about starting a sponsorship program. We have one woman who is 'house mother' for a group of mentally retarded adults. They can't keep animals at their house so they sponsor several kitties. The young men really enjoy coming to see 'their' cats and bringing them treats. I love seeing how the boyslight up when they see their cats. We also have many elderly who are afraid to adopt and die before their pet so they sponsor instead. It works out very well for the animals and for the sponsor.


----------



## ec (Aug 29, 2007)

The shelter where I got Nibbles (a rabbit-only rescue) has a program where you can sponsor a shelter bun for minimal cost - 10.00 covers 3 months of food for one bun.

More here: http://west.petfinder.com/shelters/PA256.html

the name of the shelter is *BunnnyPeople*, and it's located in Harrisburg, PA.


----------

